# Capture, Connect and Share With the Latest Canon Products at CES 2013



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/capture-connect-and-share-with-the-latest-canon-products-at-the-2013-consumer-electronics-show/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/capture-connect-and-share-with-the-latest-canon-products-at-the-2013-consumer-electronics-show/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Company Brings to Life “Image Incredible” through Interactive Experiences and Inspired End-User Photographs</p>
<p><b>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., January 4, 2013</b> - At the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, January 8th, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, unveils the vision behind its 2013 lineup of connected digital cameras, camcorders and printers. Visitors to Canon’s booth (#13304) will be invited to explore “Image Incredible” with product demonstrations and on-site experiences designed to unlock creative potential and inspire users to express their individuality using the Company’s exceptional imaging technology products.

<!--more--> Upon entering the Canon booth, attendees will experience “Image Incredible” through inspiring visual displays, celebrity photographer guest speakers, staged performance showcases, interactive product demonstrations and social media activities. Canon’s mission to inspire creativity in customers of all levels will be seen throughout the show as end-user inspired images submitted to the “Project Imaginat10n” program will decorate the Company’s booth as well as adorn on-site advertising and signage as examples of how imaging inspires creativity in us all.</p>
<p>“Consumers are looking for higher performing and functioning products that work exceptionally on their own, as well as together, to push the boundaries of imagination and creativity,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies and Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., “This year, we have created a space where this truly comes to life in unique and exciting ways, just like our products.”</p>
<p>Through interactive on-stage presentations, attendees will be immersed in the true meaning of “Image Incredible” as a series of end-user scenarios play out illustrating the various creative possibilities and wireless connectivity of Canon EOS cameras, PowerShot digital cameras, VIXIA camcorders and PIXMA printer products. Also on the Canon stage will be industry renowned photographers and cinematographers. Canon Explorers of Light (EOL) members, Jack Reznicki, Bruce Dorn, Vincent Laforet and Rick Sammon will be conducting presentations on various filmmaking and photographic techniques throughout the week. To further showcase the Canon booth theme, there will be a special gallery showcasing the works of various members of the EOL program.</p>
<p>Adding to the overall booth experience, attendees can touch-and-try a range of Canon high-performance optics and cameras by entering an in-booth tower that features 15 different EF lenses and DSLR cameras. Throughout the show, the Canon HD Theater will be showing a highlight reel of spectacular footage shot and captured on EOS and Cinema EOS equipment as the Company looks to enable both consumers and professionals to tell their story through video as well as still images.</p>
<p>To help bring the show experience to Canon fans, there will be a dedicated social media counter that will display Canon-related social media engagement through Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and the Canon Forum. Please visit the following Canon U.S.A. social media sites:</p>
<p>Facebook: facebook.com/CanonUSA

Twitter: @CanonUSAimaging #CanonCES

YouTube: youtube.com/CanonUSA

Canon Forum: forums.usa.canon.com</p>
<p>For more information on all of Canon’s products, please visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., January 4, 2013 - At the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, January 8th, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, unveils the vision behind its 2013 lineup of connected digital cameras, camcorders and printers.



So...no *new* products, just some marketing mumbo-jumbo about stuff they're already selling. Woo hoo. :


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 4, 2013)

This announcement was just what I needed to get me off my butt and go tell all my friends to max out their credit cards with Canon products.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 4, 2013)

_buy the 1 AF point 6D with social media features (aka wifi)._

nah thanks, i stick to my 5D MK2 for a while longer.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., January 4, 2013 - At the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, January 8th, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, unveils the vision behind its 2013 lineup of connected digital cameras, camcorders and printers.
> ...



Thanks for translating that -- I don't speak marketing and my wife is away on vacation (she's fluent)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Thanks for translating that -- I don't speak marketing and my wife is away on vacation (she's fluent)



LOL. Well, I suppose this doesn't preclude announcements of new products - the mention the '2013 lineup' so they could announce something to add to that lineup before CES. But I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 4, 2013)

I skimmed the announcement and not once did I see anything about a free prime rib buffet or table dances. What exactly is supposed to get me excited about this event again??? ???


----------



## GuyF (Jan 4, 2013)

I was told there would be pizza.


----------



## surfing_geek (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow. That was one of the most remarkably uninspiring press releases I think I've ever read. A very long-winded way of saying 'We've got bugger-all new/innovative/exciting things to show you, but come and see us anyway. Please.'.


----------



## EvillEmperor (Jan 4, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> _buy the 1 AF point 6D with social media features (aka wifi)._
> 
> nah thanks, i stick to my 5D MK2 for a while longer.



But don't you still use only one AF point on that?


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 4, 2013)

It would be nice if they have the 7d mark ii and the 70d on display.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 4, 2013)

and the 1799 14-24 (where's that damn sarcastic emoticon?)


----------



## eyeland (Jan 5, 2013)

Perhaps Canon has decided to wait until they're actually ready to ship seeing as there seems to be no immediate threat from Nikon and the likes that needs to be countered?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2013)

Expect some new equipment announcements on the 8th. Their announcement of a presence at CES is carefully worded to avoid tipping off anyone about new products.


----------

